# Rat breeder Aberdeen area



## kashmir63 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm quite new to Aberdeen and having previously owned rats, I'm desperate to get a pair again. I'm after a pair males. I just can't find anywhere to get them from! Does anyone know of any rat breeders in the area? Or respectable pet shops? I feel like I've looked everywhere but with no luck.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

I'm looking for a breeder as well. The only one I've found so far is Hawthorn Rats, though they are based around Glasgow. I've emailed them yesterday actually, but I'm not sure if they are still "operational" as their news updates seem to be dated.

I got my current two boys from Pets at Home, but am slowly loosing my trust in them, as they missexed one of our rats (and we had to give her away ), and when I went last they said they made a mistake with their order and received twice as many rats as they needed...


----------



## kashmir63 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have just been told about these guys:

Opening hours - Runky Animal Rescue

They are a rat/rodent rescue centre and apparently always have really well cared for animals needing rehomed. Think I'm going to check them out first of all!
Again, I'd prefer not to go to Pets at Home but if they're the only option I know that I can give a good home to a pair of needy rats! If I hear of anything else I'll get in touch if you could do the same?


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

There is a rat show this weekend in Perth if you can make it. I know of at least 4 Scottish breeders that are going. If you check out the scottish rat club you'll get the details.
Laura XXX


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Laura123 said:


> There is a rat show this weekend in Perth if you can make it. I know of at least 4 Scottish breeders that are going. If you check out the scottish rat club you'll get the details.
> Laura XXX


I'd love to, but I'm working 8-4 both days that weekend, and since doors are open at 11am, I don't imagine there will be much to see (if it will even be open!) in the evening  Would you by any chance have details of those breeders? I still haven't heard from Hawthorn


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

There is a breeder list on the SRC site. Debonayr rattery in Ayr where I got my boys.There is also Ralston rats. I think Tina is the breeder at Hawthorn and is still breeding. There is also Bog Myrtle Rattery and Trinovantum Stud which is in england but Nick and Sheena often come to the scottish rat shows. If you get on the scottish rat forum you'll have access to more help or you can join the club. There will be another show at the end of the year but it will be in Glasgow.
Laura XXX


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Laura123 said:


> There is a breeder list on the SRC site. Debonayr rattery in Ayr where I got my boys.There is also Ralston rats. I think Tina is the breeder at Hawthorn and is still breeding. There is also Bog Myrtle Rattery and Trinovantum Stud which is in england but Nick and Sheena often come to the scottish rat shows. If you get on the scottish rat forum you'll have access to more help or you can join the club. There will be another show at the end of the year but it will be in Glasgow.
> Laura XXX


Thank you, I'll look into it all


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Small mistake was sleep deprived on last post. It is Toyah who has the Hawthorn rattery. She has some fab rats. She may take a while to answer as it is coming up to the rat show. She does alot of the organising, runs the rattery and has a baby so things are fairly busy for her.
P.S. the last show finished about 6ish. It is a long day but doesn't seem it ( unless you being the weans).
Laura XXX


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

As stated, Toyah can take a little while to reply. 

There is also Mayhem Rattery in Dundee, which is closer to you.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Laura123 said:


> Small mistake was sleep deprived on last post. It is Toyah who has the Hawthorn rattery. She has some fab rats. She may take a while to answer as it is coming up to the rat show. She does alot of the organising, runs the rattery and has a baby so things are fairly busy for her.
> P.S. the last show finished about 6ish. It is a long day but doesn't seem it ( unless you being the weans).
> Laura XXX





LynseyB said:


> As stated, Toyah can take a little while to reply.
> 
> There is also Mayhem Rattery in Dundee, which is closer to you.


Thank you again. Yes, I've seen Toyah's website and she does seem to be breeding interesting-looking rats. Still waiting for her to reply, but it's good to know that she might just be busy, rather than stopped breeding or something like that. I've already got a reply from Mel from Debonayr Rattery, so I'm just taking it as it comes


----------

